# Nintendo Direct Reaction Thread (Jan 14th 2015)



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

Since this was such great fun the last time, here's another one.

Link (American version)

The Japanese stream image says it'll take about 23 minutes; this one lasts 46.


----------



## Murray (Jan 14, 2015)

oh i thought we were discussing it here:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Holding-A-Media-Event-On-The-14th-Of-January

not sure if we need separate threads for before and after but ok!! 

I can't wait to find out my reaction!


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

This one is lengthy!


----------



## Heyden (Jan 14, 2015)

Haha its 3am here (New Zealand) but I'm still gonna stay up lol


----------



## Murray (Jan 14, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> This one is lengthy!



maybe murrika gets extra minutes for new nintendo 3ds stuff?


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> This one is lengthy!


Gotta make sure everybody understands the New 3DS.
I hope they put that information at the end because I'm pretty sure I can recite it all by heart now.


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Gotta make sure everybody understands the New 3DS.
> I hope they put that information at the end because I'm pretty sure I can recite it all by heart now.



I hope so too.
I'm guessing they might talk about amiibo support for Captain Toad, but they might do one of those "it'll be available after the direct" things.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 14, 2015)

FTR, Here's the Europe (UK version) Link
http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Misc-/Nintendo-Direct/Latest-Nintendo-Direct/Nintendo-Direct-698557.html


We usually get a slightly different direct to US, doesn't say how long it is though.


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

Any minute now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

STARTING!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooh, new intro!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fire Emblem?

- - - Post Merge - - -

IT IS!  OMG!!!!!


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

omg they have feet


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

OP children return plz.


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 14, 2015)

NEW FIRE EMBLEM GAME!!!! BLESS


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

Haha, I wasn't sure if I wanted that game until they went Mario on it. Good work, Nintendo.


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> NEW FIRE EMBLEM GAME!!!! BLESS



Can't wait for the fanservice DLC to come back. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another Trozei game?


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Another Trozei game?


Seems like Pokemon Trozei/Link Battle, but just free to play and with some adjustments.


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

Talk about the badge shop!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Metroid Prime Trilogy digital? I'll take it!


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

WII GAMES CONFIRMED FOR WII U ESHOP


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

Only 3 people are talking...


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> WII GAMES CONFIRMED FOR WII U ESHOP


wait nintendo pls release gamecube games on the wii u eshop


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2015)

where is mh4u i am tired


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

The next wave is still just February? No date?


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh sweet Super Mario Galaxy 2 will be available in Wii U shop after the presentation

also more amiibos


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 14, 2015)

kjdchvjghfg NESS AND WARIO AMIIBO'S, Also Toad omg


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

Hooray for Toad.
I'm not really interested in the other ones. The Smash Bros. amiibo look more interesting.

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHAT? WHY DO YOU HAVE TO RELEASE ITS SSB4 DATA? THATS DUMB


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2015)

WHERE IS JIGGLYPUFF AMIIBO


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

Splatoon amiibo pls

- - - Post Merge - - -

YES SPLATOON FEATURES CUSTOMIZATION AAAAAH


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 14, 2015)

TF2 confirmed for Wii U lmao


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

May? I don't think I can wait.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tingle scares me.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

Tingle? Hahahaha, great.
Young Link was kinda expected.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2015)

CALLED TINGLE FOR THE MM DLC PACK YAAAAAAAAAAAAAS ATTACK WITH BALLOONS


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 14, 2015)

xenoblade looks sooo good


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

>tipping system
m'lady


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

SMTFE?

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm.


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 14, 2015)

Trailer for new Fire Emblem game to those who missed it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7zDHOSSj1o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

I didn't know about Moon Chronicles, but I have to admit it looks really good for a 3DS FPS.

... ANYWAY MORE SEGA 3D CLASSICS YO


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 14, 2015)

STORY OF SEASONS MARCH 2015
I WANT IT FOR MY BIRTHDAY PLS


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

If Reggie announces Mother 3, oh the irony.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just New 3DS stuff...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 14, 2015)

oh my god i now want the new nintendo 3ds
BLUEEEE
also large screen is best screen


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

That Majora's Mask 3D footage to showcase the new 3D.


Nintendo just tell me where to throw my money.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, he keeps mentioning the XL. Are they not releasing the normal version in the US?


----------



## JCnator (Jan 14, 2015)

Those who were expecting a smaller version of New 3DS are going to be sorely disappointed. Also, they won't include AC adapters, so newcomers have to purchase the AC adapter with it.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey guys, remember those amiibo we made limited amounts of? Yeah, those are fully compatible with this game.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2015)

MONSTER HUNTER
GEBFE 13

I AM FRYING
IM GONNA PAS OUT


IM GONNA APSS OUT
WWHERE IS MYN DEOCODE


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh, theyr'e releasing more. Disregard that.


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

I might get Code Name STEAM just because of Fire Emblem.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 14, 2015)

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate New 3DS XL limited edition is apparently heading to us! Grab this one if you love Monster Hunter!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 14, 2015)

Jake. said:


> MONSTER HUNTER
> GEBFE 13
> 
> I AM FRYING
> ...



i knew u were gonna go crazy the minute it popped up
nailed it


ugh, I said I was not gonna go for the new nintendo 3ds, now amazon is selling them for ?300? wat
also rosalina ambiioooo


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

I WANT THAT ****ING 3DS XL


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

Fire Emblem was the main thing here for me.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 14, 2015)

dat Zelda New 3DS tho

also no date for EU New 3DS, thanks nintendo!


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> dat Zelda New 3DS tho
> 
> also no date for EU New 3DS, thanks nintendo!


Were you watching the European stream? I was watching American, so I have no idea if they announced one or not.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 14, 2015)

Majora's Mask 3D takes reward as best part of direct once again

Nintendo sold me on getting a New 3DS (XL)

gg Nintendo


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2015)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> i knew u were gonna go crazy the minute it popped up
> nailed it
> 
> 
> ...



I NEED THE DEMO CODE


AND I ALSO KIND AWANT THE CONSOLE SINCE THE AUS ONE DOESNT COME WITH THE GAME AND I WANT THE PYHYSICAL GAM ANYWYA IDK WHAT TO DO OMG 

I AM JUST FREAKING OUT RIGHT NOW


----------



## Cirom (Jan 14, 2015)

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate HYPE! Also Feb 13th release date for both MH4U and Majora's Mask 3D? .. Cannot contain these feels ;_;

Though dignabbit I want that demo code

@Hyogo: The release date for the EU New 3DS was revealed. Feb 13th, 2015. (Source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IHnPB6m4Mk at 28:05)


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> Trailer for new Fire Emblem game to those who missed it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7zDHOSSj1o&feature=youtu.be



This will be exactly like the Robin/Lucina Smash trailer for me. I'll watch it over and aver and over and over....


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 14, 2015)

I was watching the US stream via twitch since the EU one was lagging alot for me.

Same day as America then? gonna probably buy it Day 1.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2015)

I didn't want to get a new 3ds bt now i kinda do i dont know waht to do omg help me pls jesus what do wht do what do


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

Wait, we still don't get the badge shop? Nintendo, why do you NOT want to make money?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 14, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I didn't want to get a new 3ds bt now i kinda do i dont know waht to do omg help me pls jesus what do wht do what do


i feel ur pain i want one 2 but my 3ds is fine right now so its 50/50
but the real answer???
nintendo: BUY OUR CONSOLES, BUY OUR GAMES. FOR US IT PRINTS MONEY!!!11111
---
The EU stream was lagging for you guys?, I thought it was just me and my silly net connection.


----------



## Reindeer (Jan 14, 2015)

Welp, time to live the life of a hermit and find a place where I can buy the Majora's Mask 3DS.
Hopefully bundled with the game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> The EU stream was lagging for you guys?, I thought it was just me and my silly net connection.


Twitch is pretty crap. Just watch the YT stream if possible. I wish the Nintendo of Europe would start using it.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 14, 2015)

Reindeer said:


> Twitch is pretty crap. Just watch the YT stream if possible. I wish the Nintendo of Europe would start using it.


Yeah, I missed a couple minutes of the stream because of the lag with Twitch, but I'll probs catch it on YT later. EU seriously needs to start using YT, that would be a good change.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't wanna be a downer but I was hoping for some info on Mewtwo in Smash, I REALLY want to know who's going to voice it in Smash 4 so I'm a little disappointed we didn't get anything like that.

Otherwise, buying a New 3DS day one, dunno if I'll get a regular or a LE one.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I don't wanna be a downer but I was hoping for some info on Mewtwo in Smash, I REALLY want to know who's going to voice it in Smash 4 so I'm a little disappointed we didn't get anything like that.
> 
> Otherwise, buying a New 3DS day one, dunno if I'll get a regular or a LE one.



well Pokemon just announced Hoopa, which was not in the direct at all.

I wouldn't be surprised if some Mewtwo details popped up soon either


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

I want an xl but I don't like either of the limited editions.  Might as well wait till a new 3ds exclusive game releases.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 14, 2015)

A new Fire Emblem title is really the only thing I needed to take away from the Direct. Wii software coming to eShop is nice, New 3DS XL is cool, and Majora's Mask is okay.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Jan 14, 2015)

I was on the fence about having to get a New 3DS or New 3DSXL so the fact that the XL is the only one coming to America helps me. I'm super excited!


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 14, 2015)

New fire emblem is titled "Fire Emblem if" and will be released in Japan sometime in summer http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2015-01-14/fire-emblem-if-announced-for-nintendo-3ds/.83264


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

I want more limited eds!!! Your not selling faceplates anyway.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 14, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> I want more limited eds!!! Your not selling faceplates anyway.


They have to have more games release in order for them to do that first!


----------



## Cirom (Jan 14, 2015)

Eh, I've had no end of issues with YouTube's streaming, yet Twitch is clear as crystal.. mostly.

Guh, I wanna know how the MH4U demo codes are being distributed - I know the NDirect said by E-Mail.. but *how* do I even get the E-Mail to begin with? ;_;


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2015)

Cirom said:


> Eh, I've had no end of issues with YouTube's streaming, yet Twitch is clear as crystal.. mostly.
> 
> Guh, I wanna know how the MH4U demo codes are being distributed - I know the NDirect said by E-Mail.. but *how* do I even get the E-Mail to begin with? ;_;



It's by your club nintendo email i think


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Tom said:


> They have to have more games release in order for them to do that first!


I'm waiting till that happens then. ;-;


----------



## ACNiko (Jan 14, 2015)

Well Splatoon looks amazing. <3


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 14, 2015)

Does everybody get a monster hunter 4 demo code? Because if not then I have 3 to spare.


----------



## Libra (Jan 14, 2015)

New Fire Emblem game? Awesome! <3


----------



## a potato (Jan 14, 2015)

i hate nitnedo

like why can't they just release the normal new 3ds as well???

theyve also taken away my ability to us proper grammar


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 14, 2015)

My thoughts:
-Wii VC... doesn't make sense. I rather have GCN Virtual Console. 
-Still not hyped for Splatoon. It's obviously a multiplier type game and I don't really like those types of games that don't do well in single player areas.
-I'm pumped for Young Link in Hyrule Warriors, I wonder how different he'll play. But Tingle? Nah, I would prefer Skull Kid. 
-Mario vs. DK... I have to say, I'm a bit interested, I enjoyed the DS Mario vs. DK game, I'll consider this.
-I'm a tad salty NA isn't getting the standard New 3DS. I want those damn face plates.
-I'm glad the Majora's Mask New 3DS doesn't come with the game, because I'm getting the game on release and the New 3DS in March or April. I don't like the gold, though. Purple would be much better, as it fits the theme of the game. Not sure whether to get the Red version or the Majora's Mask version.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> TF2 confirmed for Wii U lmao



is this a joke? ;o omg


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 14, 2015)

All I care about is the new Fire Emblem game.


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

Tae said:


> All I care about is the new Fire Emblem game.



Same. (And kinda the Hyrule Warriors DLC, but that doesn't compare to Fire Emblem.)


----------



## Keylime (Jan 14, 2015)

Dreamy Luigi said:


> -I'm a tad salty NA isn't getting the standard New 3DS. I want those damn face plates.




I'm very salty about this.


----------



## CR33P (Jan 14, 2015)

Keylime said:


> I'm very salty about this.



I'M SALTIER ABOUT THIS
they didn't even release a white new 3ds xl ;_;


----------



## Keylime (Jan 14, 2015)

CR33P said:


> I'M SALTIER ABOUT THIS
> they didn't even release a white new 3ds xl ;_;



I find the 3ds XL to be too large! It's supposed to be portable, not "I have to make room in my bad because this thing doesn't fit"


----------



## CR33P (Jan 14, 2015)

Keylime said:


> I find the 3ds XL to be too large! It's supposed to be portable, not "I have to make room in my bad because this thing doesn't fit"



oh well, saves us two hundred dollars


----------



## Keylime (Jan 14, 2015)

CR33P said:


> oh well, saves us two hundred dollars



True that. I'm hoping that sometime before summer they'll be like "Oh, btw, the normal one will be here in like 3 weeks." Maybe the launch of the smaller one and the faceplates is too big a project for Ninten-NO right now.


----------



## Cress (Jan 14, 2015)

Something I just thought about:
What if they released Brawl or Mariokart or another Wii game that had Wi-Fi? Could we potentially play online on those games again?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Something I just thought about:
> What if they released Brawl or Mariokart or another Wii game that had Wi-Fi? Could we potentially play online on those games again?



No. Wi-fi would be disabled for all Wii games, as the games are programmed differently.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 14, 2015)

oath2order said:


> No. Wi-fi would be disabled for all Wii games, as the games are programmed differently.



That is, if Nintendo is too lazy to fix the Wi-Fi portion of a re-released Wii game. If homebrew developers altered which Wi-Fi server(s) the game will find to have the online function, then Nintendo can pull this trick. That is, if the infrastructure of Nintendo Network can even support that.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> That is, if Nintendo is too lazy to fix the Wi-Fi portion of a re-released Wii game. If homebrew developers altered which Wi-Fi server(s) the game will find to have the online function, then Nintendo can pull this trick. That is, if the infrastructure of Nintendo Network can even support that.



It's not lazy of them to not fix something that isn't broken. it's off.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 14, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Does everybody get a monster hunter 4 demo code? Because if not then I have 3 to spare.



What region are they?


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> What region are they?



they are EU/PAL (excluding AU/NZ) - those are the only codes out atm


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 14, 2015)

To be honest, I don't care about face-plates. Or it fitting it in my pockets. I'm just going to get the New 3DS XL.



Jake. said:


> they are EU/PAL (excluding AU/NZ) - those are the only codes out atm



Darn it. I was hoping they were US codes.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 14, 2015)

where's the japanese stream, huh?!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 15, 2015)

_Ness Amiibo_.

Made my life.

Also pretty excited for that new 3DS _Fire Emblem_ title. And _Splatoon_ customizations that can be purchased with special in-game money you earn from playing instead of having to buy it in the e-shop or something. A++


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2015)

Australian MH4U demo codes have gone out coz I just got one


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 15, 2015)

Since they are releasing wii games, I wonder if they will re-release Xenoblade.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 15, 2015)

I thought it was aight.
Highlights being the MM3DS and Marth restock announcement.
I also think that Mario puzzle game looks sweet.


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Since they are releasing wii games, I wonder if they will re-release Xenoblade.



Isn't that what they're releasing for the new 3ds?? It'd be so pointless to make it avaliable for wii from a marketing perspective


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> is this a joke? ;o omg


Yeah, I'm joking about it since Splatoon has customizable characters with hats, outfits and junk.



Jarrad said:


> Does everybody get a monster hunter 4 demo code? Because if not then I have 3 to spare.


Still got one to spare? doubt it though.


----------



## Ponyu (Jan 15, 2015)

I loved the (European) Direct! Looking forward to the new Fire Emblem and Majora's Mask especially  I kind of expected a MM New 3DS/XL, but I didn't want to buy a New 3DS - at least not that early... now I'm reeeeeally tempted...

I'm really sorry for you American folks who wanted the regular New 3DS though. I can only imagine they'll release it eventually in America. Why wouldn't they?!?


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 15, 2015)

I may as well tear my wallet in half, because by the time Nintendo's done with me, there's just going to be nothing left to put in there. 

I'm getting the New 3DS XL. Fitting it in my pocket has never been a concern for me, because nothing ever fits in my pocket, and I always want to carry so much on me that no matter where I go, I have a fairly large bag. 

I'm extremely excited about the new Fire Emblem title. I hope I can get my hands on it relatively soon. In the meantime, though, I'll be playing the Majora's Mask remake. I never had the money to play the original back when it first came out, so I'm glad I'll finally be able to own it. 

Splatoon is something I've been keeping my eye on since E3, it looks really fun and it's getting a lot of love already. 

I've been interested in Codename S.T.E.A.M. but I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it. It does look really fun though, and being able to have Fire Emblem characters in there seems fun.

Speaking of which, I really need the Robin and Lucina amiibos. However, I do wish there was a female Robin version. Since they're coming up with special Mario amiibos, maybe we'll get a female Robin later down the line.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 15, 2015)

I doubt we'd get a Female Robin since it's based on Robin's trophy which is obviously the male version, maybe someone will make a modded Amiibo with it someday.

Otherwise I've just got a MH4U code from my Brother, so hyped to try it.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 15, 2015)

lynncrossing said:


> I may as well tear my wallet in half, because by the time Nintendo's done with me, there's just going to be nothing left to put in there.
> 
> Speaking of which, I really need the Robin and Lucina amiibos. However, I do wish there was a female Robin version. Since they're coming up with special Mario amiibos, maybe we'll get a female Robin later down the line.



Ahh, I know that feeling. Nintendo emptied my wallet last year and they're going to do it again this year before I even get some money in there. I only hope that tax returns won't fail me. I never upgraded form an original 3DS, so this would be the perfect time to go XL with the "New" one.

I was hoping for a female Robin (and female Villager) too. I'll probably try to get male Robin and Lucina anyway, since I loved FE: Awakening. But that's a good point about the special amiibos. Maybe down the line, they'll offer the female counterparts.


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 15, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Ahh, I know that feeling. Nintendo emptied my wallet last year and they're going to do it again this year before I even get some money in there. I only hope that tax returns won't fail me. I never upgraded form an original 3DS, so this would be the perfect time to go XL with the "New" one.
> 
> I was hoping for a female Robin (and female Villager) too. I'll probably try to get male Robin and Lucina anyway, since I loved FE: Awakening. But that's a good point about the special amiibos. Maybe down the line, they'll offer the female counterparts.



It would be especially cool if they went with the way her trophy is in Smash. I'm very amused by the fact that the female Robin trophy is so much more dynamic (not counting the Final Smash Trophy, at least).


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 15, 2015)

I have three U.S. Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate demo codes. If anyone wants them, send me a PM.


----------



## Hyasynth (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm still salty over not getting the regular New 3DS in NA, but I'll get over it. That just means I can keep my XL until the end of the gen because limited edition XLs don't appeal to me at all.

The most exciting thing for me was the reveal of a new Style Savvy game in the Japanese direct. I can get behind the new Fire Emblem as well, though admittedly I have yet to play Awakening.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 16, 2015)

You know what I'm most excited for? Girls Mode 3 (from Japanese Direct). For those who don't know, it's the 3rd game in the Style Savvy (US name) and Style Boutique (Europe name) series. I really, really want it. I don't even care about clothes in real life. It's just fun to run the store and pick out stuff for people to me. 

I'm second most interested in Puzzles and Dragons. 

I don't know if I care about Fire Emblem. I have Awakening, and it's fun, but I don't know if it's fun enough to me to bother continuing with the series. Despite that though, if they ever make a female Robin Amiibo, I'd totally buy it. I'm thinking about buying Lucina already too.


----------

